# Race Face Vorbau 2008



## mr-Lambo (22. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zum Race Face Deus Vorbau 2008 hören.

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2008/RF08/Deus/550/deusStem-Black.jpg

Ich finde das alte Design viel aggressiver und schöner und habe daher auf mein neues Bike die alte Version übernommen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. November 2007)

potthässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2007)

geht garnich.


----------



## mr-Lambo (25. November 2007)

Hmm.... also leide ich doch nicht an Geschmacksverirrung!


----------



## Unrest (25. November 2007)

Irgendwie gefällts doch..
Wenns den dann noch in 100mm bei -5 oder -6° gibt (sodass die Labelung dann noch passt), wäre er ne Überlegung wert..


----------

